# I W M Duxford



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Here's the album of pics I took on my visit to Duxford. Please enjoy them.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice.....I'm gonna have to visit again soon I think...looks like things have moved on a bit since last I was there....after all the P47 Thunderbolt looks a lot like a TSR2 now, oh no...thats your name :lol:

Thanks for sharing....its a great museum.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nice1 john


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing

Love the SR-71, managed to get up close to one at Fairford many years ago, absolutely awesome.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks great,planning a trip there soon myself in the near future.Last time i went we were treated to an improtu air show purely by luck,made it very memorable,if i recall they had just finished and opened the newer section up the hill with the ground forces displays.Some nice pics there well done


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some great pictures, even managed to sneak a couple of watches in  also can't belive how close those planes are packed in


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Some great pictures, even managed to sneak a couple of watches in  also can't belive how close those planes are packed in


Had to wait until the 710 had her back turned before I could photograph the watches. :lol:

They are too close together to get any decent pics IMO. They look as though they've been parked by a load of 710's. :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> They look as though they've been parked by a load of 710's. :lol:


:lol: :clap::clap:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Great stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like you had a great day out.

Iraqi super gun pretending to be a bit of an oil pipeline ????????


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Looks like you had a great day out.
> 
> Iraqi super gun pretending to be a bit of an oil pipeline ????????


Alledgedly. :yes:

I thoroughly enjoyed it. Great place, but I thought that the Â£16 entrance fee was a bit steep though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you had a great day out.
> ...


You should see what they charge on a display day!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jasonm said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


That's why I haven't been to an airshow for a number of years now. It's a shame as I read somewhere that air displays are second to football as a spectator event.


----------

